

Show HN: My weekend project: Chrome Series Guide, with ThePiratebay integration - SchizoDuckie
http://schizoduckie.github.com/seriesguide-chrome/

======
SchizoDuckie
I just built this this weekend after a conversation I had on friday with my
dad. We were both complaining about the fact that it's still a hassle to get
your updates for tv shows. Even though there's awesome apps for android like
SeriesGuide, this still makes you do the whole download process manually.

Some looking into the chrome extensions api and about 160 lines of javascript
later the result already works and is awesome :)

~~~
pflats
I found an easier way to do this. For example, let's try Arrow.

1\. Click the following link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/arrow-
season-1/id56243...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/arrow-
season-1/id562432080)

2\. Click "Buy Season Pass".

3\. All the episodes will download automatically as soon as they're available!

I didn't even have to build a web app for this.

~~~
steevdave
I tried clicking your link but it doesn't seem to work for me. Perhaps because
I'm using Linux.

------
SchizoDuckie
Just released v0.61, refactored with klass.js and icanhaz.js to something much
more manageable. Also now it finally shows the next airdates on your shows!

Last week I had a nice testcase where al the TPB mirrors were down, that
allowed me to implement automatic alternate mirror search. With that, I think
this tool is now just as resilient as TPB itself :)

------
yumyum
Nice. I had the same problem of maintaing my tv shows so one weekend I decided
to built something, only I made it as a website : <http://www.entofly.com>

~~~
SchizoDuckie
Nice design, but: 0 results for "misfits" :)

~~~
yumyum
Yeah. I had to add popular shows manually, so maybe missed a few.

